# Amano Shrimp order



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since there was some interest at last night's GCAS meeting in some dry fertilizers and Tom had mentioned the Turface 'Black' I gave the GCAS folks some links to our group purchase threads. Hopefully some of them will see the post and go in on the order with us.

While posting there, I remembered Tom talking about getting Amano shrimp in bulk. Is anyone interested in getting Amano Shrimp fairly cheap? I would love to have some in my 55g tanks. I think their color would go well with my "Green " 55g tank in the basement...

Anyways, here is the link to the thread on the GCAS site: http://www.gcas.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=14782#14782

You can reply here or on the other site, pm me or e-mail me: [email protected]


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I need 50lbs of Turface Black and I'm good for a dozen or two Amano Shrimp.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I would also be good for 50 lbs (more if i get a 75 gallon) of turface. I have the regular turface in my tank mixed with black sand. It doesnt look the best(brown and black) but it does a great job.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have no problem picking up the Turface for any of you who are in Cincinnati. I am now off Tues-Thurs so time won't be a problem. Just let me know as I need to get 200 lbs myself. We can either set up a meeting time in Cincinnati or arrange for pickup at the next meeting depending on your need.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since I have a truck, I can help with delivery too, especially if we need to get a lot of it! We don't want Damon's car to look like a low rider in the back only


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Can I get 50lbs of Black Sand from the same place too? I think Tom Barr recommended I mix 50lbs of Black Turface and 50lbs of Black Sand together for my 75 gallon. Let me know.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I got my black sand from a place in cleavland. If there is enought interest I could go up and get some more. Slit the cost of gas instead of shipping. Shipping was 40 dollars, the sand was 25(ish). Looks great though.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I haven't spoken to my contact about black sand. To be honest, it never crossed my mind. Will look into it tomorrow.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't know what's going on with the turface since I couldn't make the meeting on Sunday, but I'm good for about four dozen shrimp depending on price.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I would be interested in some skrimps as well.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Just to update everyone, Foster's and Smith is the only one to respond to my e-mail about the shrimp. They WILL NOT offer bulk pricing on their Shrimp so $2.99 each is the best they would be willing to do. 

I am waiting on AZGardens and somewhere else (can't remember rihgt now) to reply about the shrimp. If those two fail, I will try and contact SFBAAPS and see where they get theirs. 

I will talk to one of the LFS guys here who said he can order "anything I want" about some bulk pricing either today or tomorrow! Still trying to get over this damn cold...


----------

